# boots



## Shespen (Jan 14, 2002)

Hey guys! What's the concenses on those huskavarna climbing boots? Do they hold up well. Do they give you good traction while limb walkng or do they skate like vibrams. Any problems wearing them with spurs? (I use kliens) Normally I like a pair of soft soled hiker style tennis shoe but I work for the city now and they are anally OSHA(with good reason). They bought the crews the best boots made by Danner but you can't footlock with them and I can't keep my feet on those slimy moss covered oregon white oaks. Your opinions please!


----------



## buckkillr8 (Jan 15, 2002)

I got a pair of the Red Dawg climbers. They're pretty nice but 16" tall.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 15, 2002)

I wear Danner Acadia's I can footlock with them, they do mark the rope though.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 16, 2002)

I have my Red Wing logger boots and really won't change for a while now. I have found something that really works good for my feet I believe.


----------



## Bradley (Jan 16, 2002)

Get some La Sportiva Makalu's or Nepal boots, or any other semi-rigid mountaineering boots made for use with crampons. The shank in them works great with spikes, and they have killer vibram soles. A little stiff for everyday walking around at first though. They footlock pretty good as well, because the rubber comes up higher on the upper than most boots which grips the rope great.


----------



## Shespen (Jan 17, 2002)

Thanks for the response guys but how many of these boots meet OSHA requirements? steel toe or fiber toe?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm not sure but I think the toe desigantion for ANSI Z133 is SHOULD for not line clearance tree trimmers.

With Qualified Line Clearance Tree Trimmers then steel is Shall Not.


----------



## ArborView (Jan 17, 2002)

I go with either the Steel Toe Red Wing or Chippewa loggers. I have both, but prefer the Red Wings. They can even be worn for a night out on the town.


----------



## Timothy Kasulin (Jan 28, 2002)

Arborview is rright in my opinion Red Wing makes a great boot.Right know I have a pair of Matterhorns They are comfortable and great with spurs but you cant footlock a rope at all with them


----------



## Frans (Jan 28, 2002)

*ANSI boots*

working for the city is tough. They require standards that are not necessaraly up to date. For instance often they require steel toe boots. These types of boots have known problems associated-
1.for instance they will crush a foot and not release.
2. They transmit heat and cold
3. The cities have the local redwing store on the vendor list 

Their are other toe options that offer the same or nearly so protection. Reinforced plastic for example.
But the bottom line is have different boots for different applictions. Heavy boots for standing in spurs all day chunking out big wood. Lighter boots for moving in a tree with. Rotate the boots and get twice the life out of them.
The cities wont buy two sets of boots for each person -too cheap- I dont know why they sure buy alot of new trucks to drive all over town with.


----------



## Timothy Kasulin (Jan 28, 2002)

your right I worked for the forestry Dept. in my town for a few yeasrs and I cant begin to tell you hosw cheap they are art least here


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2002)

Waiting for someone to comment about Husky boots, I've been eyeing them myself....
Greg


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 1, 2002)

I have a friend in them, he likes them. They have kevlar saw protection and flat soles for easy footlocking, which make spiking a little harder. They are not as high as some guys like them.


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 1, 2002)

I had gotten the Sherrill's catalog and saw the prices for the Wesco's boots. 290 - 300 bucks for a pair of boots?  I saw how tall they are and I don't think I could ever wear a pair of those. On the plus side to the catalog I found out that I require extra large gloves.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 1, 2002)

treeman,

Wesco's are $230- $280 out here. You can get them in 10-16"heights. On my third pair plus two Northwest's(out of bus.) and a $400 custom made White's pair. The Wesco's used to be just average, but now are made with full stitch down construction, close to European Mt climbing boot quality. 6 pair in 28 years aint bad. The boots can be rebuilt for 40-60 percent of new.

All of my rope climbing and some spur work is now in a $160 Asolo Gore-Tex med weight backpacking boot. I used to use even cheaper boots, and likely will again, they work. Have no use for steel toed stuff. Probably drop something on my toesies every year or so, but they still work.

Roger


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 1, 2002)

rbtree- I looked in the catalog and it said for the 10" boots $289 for the 16" boots they wanted $298 I don't know of anywhere by me where Wescos are sold. So really that is all I have to go by.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 1, 2002)

treeman,

Wesco's are $230- $280 out here. You can get them in 10-16"heights. On my third pair plus two Northwest's(out of bus.) and a $400 custom made White's pair. The Wesco's used to be just average, but now are made with full stitch down construction, close to European Mt climbing boot quality. 6 pair in 28 years aint bad. The boots can be rebuilt for 40-60 percent of new.

All of my rope climbing and some spur work is now in a $160 Asolo Gore-Tex med weight backpacking boot. I used to use even cheaper boots, and likely will again, they work. Have no use for steel toed stuff. Probably drop something on my toesies every year or so, but they still work.

Roger


----------



## rbtree (Feb 2, 2002)

treeman, check your pm


----------



## FSburt (Feb 2, 2002)

Hey all I have climbed in Whites and in wescos and I Like the wesco a little better for spur work because your foot does'nt rock on the arch like whites. I love white's for hiking though. thats why I have been a cutomer for 14 seasons I think they are the best boot made for wildland firefighting. I only wear sprus when doing removals in case you all are wondering. Well good luck with finding some boots. Just remember you get what you pay for and I figure as much time as I spend on my feet 400 bucks for boots is steep but my feet are worth it. The sad part is when I bought my 1st pr of whites in Happy Camp Ca they were 290 bones back in 1989. Oh well.


----------



## Frans (Feb 2, 2002)

*kevlar dont work*

It is my understanding that in order for the fabric to stop the saw from cutting it has to bunch up in the saw. That is the way chaps work, several layers of fabric stoppering up the saw.
Seems to me the fabric in a boot would be so tightly held in place between the layers of leather that the saw could cut right through.
Could be why Wesco does not offer the Kevlar option any more.
Frans


----------



## Shespen (Feb 4, 2002)

*Husqvarna climbers have arrived!*

Well the boots arrived today and I just picked them up from the saw shop. I don't know what to make of them. Funky looking pair of boots! The sole seems to me to be a bit thin. They are made of some kind of spongy material (which I prefer over the ridgid branch skating vibrams) capped with a thin layer of rubber. I think that I have a thicker layer of rubber on the bottom of my travel mug! The whole sole composite is only sewed from the arch forward around the toe. I wonder if the heel will come unglued. I hate running around in a tree with a pair of flip-flops. I guess that I should withhold judgement at least till I have a chance to try them out. (why do we always critisize something new?) They are very comfortable and the leather uppers look to be very high quality. I guess that I will stick the grease to them and take them out for a test drive tomarrow.
I noticed alot of praise for Wesco boots in this thread. I have to disagree! The last pair of Wesco that I bought had a real tendency to "roll" off the sole and the backstrap would buckle in just above the heel and dig into my achilles tenden. Worst pair of boots that I ever had! This was early 80's tho and I'll concede that they may have made some changes. Whites were good but the best that I ever had was a pair of Buffalo spring-heel.
I'll get back to you on the new climbers!

Steve


----------



## treeman82 (Feb 5, 2002)

rbtree- I got your IM, I was just saying that I can't see spending that much money on those boots, plus the height is just not for me. I like the RedWinds and will most certainly stick with them for quite some time.


----------



## 2ndgclimber (Feb 6, 2002)

whats with the piece of leather fringe on the toe of climbing boots.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 6, 2002)

An extra layer of leather protection under the laces.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 14, 2003)

I've been wearing REI "SpiritII" mountaineering/hicking boots for the past 2 months or so. They are the best I've ever climbed in. 

In FL'ing they grab the rope effortlessly

they grab bark real good so going up steep leaning stems I can use small bumps for purchase, and climbing the bottom/side of small long limbs is much easier.

Sole pattern does not hold mud, so I'm not bringing alot up the rope with me.

Speed laces are real sturdy so they have not bent or crimped down.

And they are comfy too. 








http://a1072.g.akamai.net/f/1072/2062/30d/gallery.rei.com/regularimages/683444.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2003)

We need approved safety boots here or your insurance won`t cover you not to mention the fines involved.


----------



## Matt Follett (Jan 14, 2003)

*Steel riggers boots*

I wear Work Pro's (formally Dakota) steel rigger boot, they lace to the toe, are very well made leathers, and have this soft spongy sole that grips anything (very little tread, little damage on thin barked species, even platanus in the spring!).

I'm on my sixth pair, and won't change for nothin' at this point. they're not great for spur work 'cause they have little in the way of heels, but they foot lock like crazy and last me a whole year, I don't really wear anything else (even out to diner )

Careful though there's a cheaper version without the soft sole and I don't think they would be half as good. I pay about $160 Cnd with tax


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a pair of flat sole safety boots without any heel for footlocking but I don`t wear them when climbing ladders or wearing gaffs.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 14, 2003)

I've never come close to nicking my boot with a power tool, touch wood. Besides, except for the recent storm work, I do a lot of handsaw work.

Matt, where do you find those boots at?

BTW, w/tax those REI boots are around $190.


----------



## Matt Follett (Jan 14, 2003)

JPS

I get them at Mark's Work Warehouse, they are Dakota's (I mistaked the change over) the model # is MW132006SF

They have a thin thinsulate liner, steel toe, steel sole, brass eyelets


----------



## DDM (Jan 14, 2003)

I bought a pair of those baileys Red dawgs 16" I been trying to break them in for a yr now a few hrs here and there Most uncomfortable Boots i think ive ever worn. Guess i'll stick to my Wolverines. Love them. Ive worn out a pair of wolverines trying to break in the dawgs.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 15, 2003)

Matt, see if you can find your boot on their website http://www.marks.com/onlinestore/mwwhweb.nsf post a link to the boot then.


----------



## heartland (Jan 15, 2003)

I've been using a pair of Huskys for about 3 months now. The uppers are very comfortable and I have no complaints with their gripping ability on limb walks (yet). They hold the rope in footlock real well too.

Only complaint is when used with climbers. The flat sole on the Husky boot allows the climber to slide toward the heel. I have particular trouble with my left foot: for some reason, the climber always creeps back on that one. I actually lost it completely while topping out a tree about a month ago... had to decend all the way back to ground in order to get things back together.... can u say bummer?


----------



## rborist1 (Jan 15, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jan 15, 2003)

Tim,
You need to cinch down the lower buckle tighter. Your climbers should not be able to move back and forth on your foot. I rock my foot back and forth as I'm pulling the lower strap tight in order to get the buckle to the next hole in the strap. Years ago a buddy had the same dilemma. His lower straps were too loose also.

Oh, been there done that with expensive boots. No matter how much I spent, they still wore out in 6-9 months. Now I wear cheapo hiking boots. Last two pair were discontinued 'Route 66' boots from K-Mart. $30 marked down to $20, then second pair half price. I got two pair for $30 and they will last me 6-9 months. With Dr Sholl's inserts they are as comfortable as the $180 boots.


----------



## heartland (Jan 15, 2003)

Brian - not sure what you mean by "lower buckle". Here is a pic of what I have... there is only one buckle. 

I have the long strap around my heel and then around the leg iron... from there, it connects to the buckle.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jan 15, 2003)

Yes, that buckle. As opposed to the buckle on the shin pad, which is not shown in the picture you posted. Where are your shin pads?

I use the old standard pads with a strap and buckle around the calf, so mine have an upper calf buckle and a lower buckle around the ankle. If you have velcro wrap pads, you will not have an upper buckle.


----------



## heartland (Jan 16, 2003)

I use the velcro wrap pads. I find that on the left leg (the one giving me probs) the leg iron and wrap tend to move and I end up with the leg iron pointing out, away from my knee. This causes the gaff to slide backwards, off my foot. See attached pic. I'm no artist but hopefully it gives you the idea.

Bottom line is that I need to cinch down on it more, eh?


----------



## heartland (Jan 16, 2003)

Also guess I could adjust the length a bit too... make em a bit longer so they snug up over my calf more?


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jan 16, 2003)

Yup, I think you got the right idea now. I've always adjusted the length of my climbers so the upper pad is about as high as I can get it without interfering with or touching my knee. It's a one-time adjustment, my climbers are 7 years old and I haven't adjusted them since I first bought them and set them up for my legs.
Let us know if you still have a problem after fitting your climbers properly and getting the lower strap tightened down better. The lack of a heel shouldn't be too big of an issue, I could probably wear my climbers over tennis shoes if I had to. (I think the lack of arch support would hurt, though)


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 16, 2003)

I've used the cheapo boots too and will never again. Maybe it is the +100# I have on you, but I do not find them comfortable. I got a real high arch too.

As soon as I did my first FL on these boots, I knew it was worth the dough I spent. Not to mention the level of comfort I have in them for 10 or more hours.


----------



## Matt Follett (Jan 16, 2003)

JPS, 

can't find my boots in that listing, I've checked around the web a bit to no avail, will be in Marks soon, I'll get the SKU and post it


----------



## Jumper (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Matt Follett _
> *JPS,
> 
> can't find my boots in that listing, I've checked around the web a bit to no avail, will be in Marks soon, I'll get the SKU and post it *



Think the model you are talking of is also listed in the ISECO (www.iseco.com) catalogue-on page 3 of the work boot section.
I have a pair of these and thoughy they are inlined-don't be surprised if they no longer are available as they were made by HHBrown Canada (marketed under Gorilla and JB Goodhue Brands), which is no longer in biz. Last time I was in Marks they had some on the shelves still.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 18, 2003)

Tim, do you have the steel inserts in your velcro pads? I have personally have the steel insert and feel that it is worth its weight in gold. I have a friend who got won a pair of the velcro cinch style without the steel inserts... I used them MAYBE once or twice.. NEVER again. The kid actually wound up buying a pair of the 2 strap pads. Not sure exactly what they are called. I had worn them a few years ago at a tech center and hated them too. He no longer uses his velcro pads.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 18, 2003)

Tim;
There's a bone on the inside of your leg just below the knee.
If you bend your leg slightly and run your finger up the inseam of your pants below the knee you`ll feel it.
Your leg iron should be adjusted to where the top of it rides just below this bone but not touching it.
I`m not sure if it's part of the knee or a separate bone.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 19, 2003)

I don't think they make any gaffs long enough for me to adjust them that high 

With many boots I'v looked owned over the years, there is a problem with multisectioned uppers with exposed stitching. The stitching is always the first part to go. I think I like these single piece uppers I heve now, but it is realy too early to tell.


----------



## heartland (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by treeman82 _
> *Tim, do you have the steel inserts in your velcro pads? I have personally have the steel insert and feel that it is worth its weight in gold. *



Hmmmmm. No I don't. Didn't even know they were available. Guess I'll have to checkout the Buckingham website and see. 

Where did you get your steel insert from?


----------



## TREETX (Jan 21, 2003)

I am using a swank pair of climbing boots from Stihl that I picked up in Munich. I have not seen any stihl climbing boots here though . I need some new ones. I'll post a pic later.

Back to work.......................


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2003)

I am ready to break down and spend a few bucks on a new pair of the Husky arbo boots, but Sherrill no longer carries them!!! Can anyone point me to a dealer who has them?
Greg


----------



## Menchhofer (Jan 21, 2003)

try this site www.commercialcutters.com


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 21, 2003)

If there is an REI or Cabella's in your area, try on some boots that have climbing in their design before you buy something.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jan 21, 2003)

After posting the site above, I looked online and could not find the Husky boot but they are in the commercialcutter catalog..


----------



## TreeJunkie (May 22, 2005)

Anyone care for the La Sportiva Trango S Climbing boots?


----------



## darkstar (May 22, 2005)

i love the trangos ... and asolos as well .... bit off subject ... you guys would proably like to try a pair of rockclimbing slippers someday just for fun ... you can climb just about anything ... but of course a big no no for use around any chainsaw ... we sling shot huge trees then top rope up them ...no laynerd nothing but slippers and a harness ...super fun ...


----------

